# General > PC & Console Gaming >  [DISCUSSION] Whats the best games within their Genre?

## phoenixtwin2

I like certain games and i judge before i even play them, now because if this im left playing one thing from each genre
[RPG] Skyrim, Minecraft[MMO] GuildWars2[ADVENTURE] The Binding of Issac[SHOOTERS] Black Ops (only Treyarch)[MOBILE] Clash of ClansWhat else is worth a play? and you cant put down?

----------


## Tavendale

MMO - World of Warcraft

Shooter - Borderlands 2

MOBA - Heroes of the Storm

Adventure - Grim Fandango

Puzzle - Puyo Puyo

Fighter - Marvel vs Capcom 2

Strategy - Planetary Annihilation / X-Com

Mobile - who cares?

RPG - there is no such thing in videogames, only adventure games. Favourite actual RPG (pen and paper) is World of Darkness by White Wolf.

----------


## midi2304

MMO - Eve Online

Shooter - CoD:MW2

Adventure - Ico / Shadow of the Colossus

Puzzle - Portal

Fighter - Street Fighter 4

Strategy - Fire Emblem Awakening

Mobile - Monument Valley

RPG - Final Fantasy X

----------

